# flounder fishing



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

water to muddy to gig so i took rod &reel and went to catch me some flatfish.my first time ever to use hook& line did good caught 3 one fell off. now can't wait for water to clear up to put the boat in


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

getting pretty good at this flounder fishing got 3 more today 5/30/21 lost 2 that fell off. try again tomorrow


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Not looking for your spot, but I am interested in how far up the bay you caught them, seems a little early for the river mouth.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i'm over in ms. west of biloxi the flounders been going up the rivers here for at least a month


----------

